# HIM Coder II



## devonne0124@gmail.com (Apr 29, 2014)

HIM Coder II

Summary

 CPC Certified Professional Coder (AAPC). Over 3 years? experience as a medical coding professional in a variety of clinical settings.    Perform audit coding of disease and injury diagnoses, acuity of care, and procedures.    References used for coding include the current International Classification of Diseases (ICD), Clinical Modification; American Medical Association Physicians' Current Procedural Terminology (CPT); Health Care Common Procedure Coding System (HCPCS); Physicians' Desk Reference. Knowledge of medical terminology, anatomy and physiology. Broad medical experience also includes billing, reimbursement, HIPPA rules, insurance verification, scheduling, and report creation. Key strengths: communication, leadership and interpersonal skills; multi-tasking and overall resourcefulness.

Professional Experience 

Medix (Kaiser Permanente)							Bellflower, CA
HIM Coder II									03/2014 - Present		
?	CPT Codes, ICD-9 Codes for Inpatient & Outpatient
?	Ambulatory Surgeries 
?	3M Coder
?	Pediatrics
?	Same Day Surgeries
?	Observation Coding
?	Epic Experience, Health Connect


Medical Data Exchange							     Long Beach, CA
HCC Coder/Auditor    								      08/2010 ? 02/2014
?	ICD-9 and CPT coding while utilizing Medical Dictionaries, Medical Abbreviations, and Coding Clinic books all while following Coding Guidelines. 
?	Code Inpatient/ER charts
?	Outpatient Coding
?	DME coding
?	Coding for minor surgeries and psychiatric 
?	HCPC coding, HCC coding and auditing
?	APC reimbursement for Medi-Cal, MediCare, and commercial insurance
?	Knowledgeable in Medical Terminology, Anatomy, Physiology and Minor Surgery Procedures 
?	Able to Audit Charts for In proper Coding, Code Injections
?	Proficient in E & M Coding using (1995 & 1997) Guidelines
?	Medicare Risk Adjustment
?	Same Day Surgery Coding








Apollo Health Street									Los Angeles, CA
Commercial Insurance Biller/Collector 						11/2009? 07/2010
?	CPT Codes, ICD-9 Codes for Inpatient, Outpatient, Radiology, Oncology, Hematology, and injections
?	HCPC Codes 
?	Rev Codes
?	APC reimbursement for Medi-Cal, MediCare, and commercial insurance, Coding
?	Billing to commercial insurance, MediCare, Medi-Cal, and managed care services
?	Other billing duties that included: Payment Posting, Collection, Aging Reports, Passport System, Case Management, Contract Interpretation
?	Epic Experience


Elizabeth Center for Cancer Detection				   	 	Los Angeles, CA
Patients Accounts Billing Manager					           		01/2009 ? 08/2009
?	Billing to Medical (EWC Program), Medicare, Commercial Insurance
?	CPT Codes, ICD-9 Codes hematology, outpatient, and oncology, Oncology Coding
?	Other responsibilities included: handling new contracts with health insurance companies, Physician Credentialing, Setting up a new Billing Software System, Obtaining new Clearinghouse for Billing, Memos, Case Management, Statistics Reports, A/R Reports, and working with Emdeon (EDI) billing company


Education

American Career College						Los Angeles, CA
Medical Billing/Health Claims Examiner Program	    		2004
Medical Billing/Health Claims Examiner, NCICS Coding Certification

Abraham Friedman Occupational Center			               Los Angeles, CA
G.E.D								               							2005

The Coding Source							Los Angeles, CA
CPC Certification  							2010

KHIM Academy of Professional Coders				Carson, CA
CCS Certification/ICD-10 Certification					Present


----------

